# Foggy Windows



## alanl11 (Apr 8, 2018)

My 18 RS seems to have a serious issue with the windows fogging up and leaving a film on the glass. The widows are worse than when I smoked 3 packs of cigarettes a day. Any one else with this issue or ideas on how to solve it?

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## HBCRUZE2017 (Jan 25, 2018)

haha yup it sucks and i vape also so its even worse no fix just keep some glass cleaner and rag in the car


----------



## alanl11 (Apr 8, 2018)

So it's not just me huh, I have never seen a car with such terrible ventilation. 
I want to try some anti fog but it's too dang cold here now.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

alanl11 said:


> My 18 RS seems to have a serious issue with the windows fogging up and leaving a film on the glass. The widows are worse than when I smoked 3 packs of cigarettes a day. Any one else with this issue or ideas on how to solve it?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


New car plastics outgas like crazy for about 6 months and begins to slow down over the next 6 months at which point the glass dirties up about the same rate as every other +year old and beyond.
So, what you are seeing is the 'new car smell' accumulating on the glass.

You will note it happens faster on bright sunny days......sunlight speeds the outgas process.

Last few cars I've had (tend to change every two years or so) I found myself cleaning the glass every three or four weeks.

If you are at a new car dealers look at the new product sitting out on the lot.....the longer they've been there, the cloudier the glass.
I worked a new car dealer back in the 70's (I smoked) and was fascinated how the new cars looked like someone had been sitting in them for hours on end, smoking with the glass closed.
Those early days of lots of plastic in the interior really outgassed heavily.

Anyways, nothing wrong......do avoid operating the HVAC in a recirculate mode as that will make the situation even worse.

Good luck with your new Cruze!

Rob


----------



## alanl11 (Apr 8, 2018)

Robby said:


> New car plastics outgas like crazy for about 6 months and begins to slow down over the next 6 months at which point the glass dirties up about the same rate as every other +year old and beyond.
> So, what you are seeing is the 'new car smell' accumulating on the glass.
> 
> You will note it happens faster on bright sunny days......sunlight speeds the outgas process.
> ...


Thanks For the great explanation.
I know looks like I've smoke cigars in there when ever I drive. LOL

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## rippem (Feb 8, 2017)

uhhh….no. It's not off-gassing, but good try.
The ventilation and distribution SUCKS BADLY.
The floor/dash blend setting is horrible. 
Try living up north. As soon as you go off defrost to blend especially at highway speeds the fog starts to move down the w/s from top-center.
The w/s laid back so flat is a huge contributor also.
Leave it on defrost to avoid this and you're feet freeze.
I've had 40 or 50 cars and trucks in my lifetime, never seen anything like it.
The cheaping out of adjustable blend controls is the culprit


----------



## nightfallgrey2018 (Nov 15, 2017)

I live up north too and it gets very cold here and never had a problem with fogging issues. 1 + year of driving in very cold weather -20 to -28 celcius in the winter and never had a problem. I leave it in defrost mode and my feet do not get cold either. Air distribution seems fine to me.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

The OP is asking about the film that is collecting on the glass....common for any new car.....comes off with washing and then builds up again.

The OP is NOT inquiring about moisture accumulating on the glass (fog).

Rob


----------



## nightfallgrey2018 (Nov 15, 2017)

Never had this phenomenon in any new car I have owned either. Maybe living down south with the sun hitting harder and hotter than up north does this? Don't get me wrong, I do get a little bit of a bluish film once every 3 month but surely not at the rate that OP described. I only wash the inside windows about every 3 months because there is no need to so so more than that and this pattern has been like this for over 40 years.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

nightfallgrey2018 said:


> I do get a little bit of a bluish film once every 3 month but surely not at the rate that OP described.


Yes, I do think it's related to the car getting hot in the sunlight. I suspect the kind of interior cleaner you use can be a factor as well. I'm pretty sure it's the various chemicals used in plastics getting evaporated off the interior due to the heat. I don't think it's Cruze specific at all, but cars in general.


----------



## nightfallgrey2018 (Nov 15, 2017)

I forgot to mention that I do not put ANY aftermarket junk on my dash. I only use water and a popular mild soap here in Canada called Hertel which imo is the best glass cleaner available. I just make a quick pass with this all over the dash every few weeks to remove small dust that has deposited on the console etc...Never got a dull looking dash either.

Probably has to do with all the chemicals inside the cleaners available today. So, probably that the hot sun and different car dash cleaners are the culprit. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

nightfallgrey2018 said:


> Probably has to do with all the chemicals inside the cleaners available today. So, probably that the hot sun and different car dash cleaners are the culprit. Just my 2 cents.


Do I dare say "Amor All"? :1poke:


----------



## alanl11 (Apr 8, 2018)

ChevyGuy said:


> Do I dare say "Amor All"? :1poke:


I have not used any type of cleaner and or anything for that matter except for a wet rag.
Especially "Armor All" The film looks like the windows are really foggy, but it doesn't go away.
Wipe the window with a dry rag it comes off temporally and doesn't leave bad streaking.
The Idea of the gases escaping sounds pretty legit to me.


----------



## partyboatmelvin (Oct 4, 2015)

I'm so happy this thread exists because I thought I was going nuts. I just wish there was a solution besides cleaning it, which only seems to make it worse for me.


----------



## HBCRUZE2017 (Jan 25, 2018)

lol no solution but i did find these vape wipes that work really good use em once every week or so but really doesnt stop em from fogging up


----------



## TheFyreman (Mar 11, 2019)

I have to agree with several of the responses on here - it's not a constant haze/fog that is usually attributed to the off-gassing of new parts. My 2017, about 1.5 years old now, will almost always get fogged up on the inside of the windshield on rainy/cool days. It is usually cleared up by switching on the defrost and A/C simultaneously, but I have to keep that running or the fog returns. The other crappy thing that I've noticed is that the A/C cycles on and then back off while the heat is on, even if the A/C is not turned on - which means you'll be driving along all comfy-cozy when the air coming out of the heater system all of a sudden drops to a very cool temperature (this is most noticeable when the heater is set to the blend setting, blowing air out low and through the dash vents).


----------



## Noahoscar986 (Jul 12, 2019)

I am also facing this issue and really I wanna get rid of this issue.


----------



## Iamantman (Sep 24, 2018)

Robby said:


> The OP is asking about the film that is collecting on the glass....common for any new car.....comes off with washing and then builds up again.
> 
> The OP is NOT inquiring about moisture accumulating on the glass (fog).
> 
> Rob


I dunno the thread title is fogging windows and the mentioned fogging in their post. 
I'm dealing with this as well and while I don't think you're wrong I do think what you're describing is only part of the problem and it's limited to new cars only. At 40k miles this shouldn't be happening. 

What you're noticing with sunlight in that case is likely just good ol condensation due to the temp difference of the sunlight. And that's probably due to a crummy seal on the glass. 

I'd put my money on Chevy not properly designing door seals honestly.


----------



## Cruzenn_760 (Sep 7, 2021)

Mine was due to the heater core going bad; fixed it and since then no more foggy windows


----------

